# Poll How do you aluminum welding



## SmithDoor (Aug 27, 2016)

This poll on aluminum welding what do you use to welded aluminum in your shop.
:fan::wall::hDe:

FYI
Torch welding is oxy/acetylene welding 

http://www.weldingwire.com/Images/In...num book.pdf

 Stick rod http://www.weldingwire.com/Images/Interior/documentlibrary/aluminum 345.pdf
 Torch rod http://www.weldingwire.com/products...ng-Alloys/FLUXCORED-ALUMINUM-OXYACETYLENE-ROD


----------



## Mechanicboy (Aug 27, 2016)

I have welded the aluminium parts with oxy/acetylene + aluminium filler rod with good results. There is not included in the polls..


----------



## SmithDoor (Aug 27, 2016)

I sort hand  to torch welding:wall: 

Dave 



Mechanicboy said:


> I have welded the aluminium parts with oxy/acetylene + aluminium filler rod with good results. There is not included in the polls..


----------



## Mechanicboy (Aug 27, 2016)

SmithDoor said:


> I sort hand  to torch welding:wall:
> 
> Dave



Torch and oxy/acetylene welding is two difference thing..


----------



## John S (Aug 27, 2016)

Try oxy /acetylene welding without one then ?


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 27, 2016)

I just use a Mapp gas torch
http://youtu.be/aiThO-UQIWE


----------



## jayville (Aug 28, 2016)

I use mig,tig,and oxy/acet,I have also used electrode,but haven,t seen or used them for sometime...mig is aluminium wire and argon gas with a nylon liner in the mig,tig is AC high frequency with a zirconated tungsten electrode and argon gas ,I don't bother shaping tungsten to a ball shape as is usually recommended I just strike an arc and the tip is fine,also filler wire is used,oxy/acet is used with filler wire ,flux and a carbonising flame to get best results,mig is the quickest but tig and oxy/acet are the neatest......clem


----------



## bazmak (Aug 28, 2016)

Gas welding with a filler rod is not easy with aluminium
It does not change colour when molten so you lose your indication
of when to add the rod to the weld pool.Because it is such a 
good conductor of heat the whole lot can suddenly dissolve without
warning and you have one big hole.For thinner gauges we used to clamp bars of copper to the sides to spread the heat and use of temp indicating crayons
Tig is the preferred option but I have never tried mig so cannot offer any 
comment.I assume it would be straight forward with fluxed wire.Alum brazing is also easier as the job does have to be fully molten and joins at a lower temp


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 28, 2016)

As far as I know they still don't make a fluxed wire to weld ali with a mig (gasless). Pity, I could really use some.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Aug 28, 2016)

I used the welding rod who has zinc included in aluminium to bond the aluminium parts. The aluminium welding rod for use with oxy/acetylene welding was american product. Can not remember which brand, the pack for aluminium welding rod was in yellow/black colored. The flux must be applied on parts before welding if the welding rod is without flux coated or use aluminium welding rod with flux coated on.

How to weld the aluminium parts with oxy/acetylene..
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS4oNRXRUXo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS4oNRXRUXo[/ame]


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 28, 2016)

I have doner some aluminum repair with aluminum wire and the proper flux. Was not as pretty as tig, but it held air and the airdrill worked after I repaired the handle.


----------



## Mark Rand (Aug 29, 2016)

As of last week, I've got an AC TIG set that will weld aluminium. But I haven't done any yet...


----------



## purpleknif (Aug 29, 2016)

I take mine up the street to the fab shop. He does a lot of work for us so he usually doesn't charge me . Best of all worlds .


----------



## Nick Hulme (Aug 30, 2016)

A few years ago I repaired a compressor with a smashed crank case with MIG/Argon, 







the finished repair was not as pretty as TIG but it held oil and the compressor still running today 






 - Nick


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Nov 1, 2016)

30 years ago I had a small bottle with a white powder in it
With that powder I was able to soft solder ( tin/lead) on aluminium
with a soldering iron . 
I was into electronics those days , and I simply soldered small boxes together 
using thesame solder I used for the pcb's . 
I remember when heating the powder on the aluminium , it gave  greenish 
fumes , probably not so healthy  , but it really worked .  

Can't remember where I got it or what it was and I certainly can't get it anymore nowadays . Would have been perfect to fix broken intercoolers 
radiators , and that kind of stuff . 


Today I use an ac/dc  tig welder with argon . 


Pat


----------



## Dalee (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi,

No choice for taking my aluminum welding needs to work and having a pro welder TIG them for me for free? 

I only weld in self-defense.

Dale


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 2, 2016)

I use TIG with Argon, also use for Stainless.

Cheers


----------

